# What happened to Torchwood: Children of Earth?



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

In my TiVo guide BBCA was showing an upcoming rerun of the miniseries for more than a week, then yesterday they all disappeared.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

According to their website, part 1 airs Monday July 20th 9-10:15pm. The other 4 episodes will air at the same time for the remainder of the week.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess they gave TiVo bogus guide information. Thanks.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> According to their website, part 1 airs Monday July 20th 9-10:15pm.


http://bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp now shows a regular 1-hour rerun of Doctor Who in that timeslot. In fact it shows no Children of Earth episodes at all. I wonder what's up over there at BBCA, they keep putting CoA on the schedule and then pulling it a few days afterwards.


----------

